# need instructions



## robwst7 (Nov 14, 2006)

can anyone give me instructions on how to print the negatives i have. i have all the equipment and the chemicals. the negs are already developed. i need to know how to mix the chemicals since i dont have that info and when to use then. after enlarging or before? thanks


----------



## zombiekilla (Nov 14, 2006)

what are you working with black and white or color? what type of chemicals? Liquid or powder?


----------



## robwst7 (Nov 14, 2006)

hey, thanks for responding. i have powder fixer, liquid stop bath, liquid developer, powder hypo clearing agent which i dont know what this does and liquid photo flo 200 solution i also dont know what this does. im trying to do b/w
thanks


----------



## zombiekilla (Nov 15, 2006)

does it say any where on the chemicals how to mix them? You usually need to mix them with warm water, but I honestly cant tell you how much. What brand of chemicals do you have? The hypo clearing agent is used to make sure that all the hypo is washed out of the paper or negative. If you dont do this your prints will turn brown over time. I do not use photo flo but I think its used to wash them even more?? some one else will have to help you there. 

With the chemicals and paper that I have I expose for about 3 secs, then put it in the developer for about 3 mins, then in the stop bath for 45 secs, then into the fixer for atleast 4 mins, then wash for atleast 5 mins. 

Im not saying that this will work for you, but It will be similiar times, depending on wht your working with.


----------



## robwst7 (Nov 15, 2006)

what do you mean by expose? enlarging? is the hypo what i use to do the washing? and does all this have to be done under a safe light?


----------



## zombiekilla (Nov 15, 2006)

expose is done with the enlarger yes, it needs to be done under a safe light. And you can use the hypo to wash! Have you checked on google at all to see if you could find anything about your specific chemicals?


----------



## robwst7 (Nov 15, 2006)

i found all but the hypo clearing agent. it says dilute i part concentrate with 4 parts of water. after i use the hypo i wash the print under running water correct?


----------



## zombiekilla (Nov 15, 2006)

I use an actual film washer, but that should work just fine!


----------



## robwst7 (Nov 15, 2006)

when can the print be exposed to light?


----------



## stingray (Nov 15, 2006)

as soon as it's submerged in the fixer.


----------



## robwst7 (Nov 15, 2006)

ok i have tried about 8 prints and they are all either to light are to dark. they also are not very sharp. any suggestions?


----------



## Torus34 (Nov 15, 2006)

Sounds like you need a good basic understanding of the process. Go to your library and track down a book on b&w developing and enlarging.

You can probably locate the data sheets for your particular developer, fixer and stop bath on-line.

There's an article on b&w contact printing [not enlarging, but the same chemical procedure] at:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/node/43


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 15, 2006)

robwst7 said:
			
		

> ok i have tried about 8 prints and they are all either to light are to dark. they also are not very sharp. any suggestions?


 
Are you doing a contact sheet to make sure your enlarger timing is correct?

This is for Kodak chemicals but just the same for you.  

http://wwwmx.kodak.com/country/RU/ru/professional/support/techPubs/aj3/aj3.shtml#61313


----------



## terri (Nov 15, 2006)

Torus34 said:
			
		

> Sounds like you need a good basic understanding of the process. Go to your library and track down a book on b&w developing and enlarging.
> 
> You can probably locate the data sheets for your particular developer, fixer and stop bath on-line.
> 
> ...


*OFFICIAL NOTICE: *The article on *B&W* *Print Enlarging* will be published no later than Dec. 1, 2006.

-Ed.




(okay, that's me, but I always wanted to sign something: -Ed. It looks cool.) :mrgreen: And the article really IS coming soon. 

Stay tuned!

-Ed.


----------

